# 30 Days is back



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

A warning especially for those with DirecTV who recently had all their FX SPs wrecked: *30 Days* is back in the program guide with upcoming repeats, presumably in advance of the second season.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe I did get all the original airings but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

cool thanks, I'll have to re-due my season pass.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Also I was under the impression that there would not be a second season due to logistics primarily. I believe Spurlock has a new movie and has a deal for a series with Comedy Central.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

The FX page for the series says "Season 2 Coming in 2006."

And The Futon Critic says a second season is upcoming.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Hmm, he does have a new movie:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0494809/

and a new show:

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/recent_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000999790

That is one busy documentarian.


----------



## T-Halen (May 21, 2002)

I see that the season (2) premiere is Wednesday evening on FX (July 26th). But the season pass I had set up from last season wasn't picking up any episodes, so you may want to double-check your to-do list...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

My SP only picks up the first episode (that's 1st episode not 1st airing). The second episode is in the guide data but isn't scheduled to record.


----------

